

Ask HN: telecommuting from another country - mfalcon

Hi, I'm a guy from Buenos Aires(Argentina). I'm looking for a job but in my country there are very few places where Django is being used. I could learn PHP and MySQL and get a job quickly but it's not my idea to work with a language I don't like.<p>I'm considering the possibility to work for some US company but I don't know if this is possible. I think I've a decent english level(I hope so :) ) and I've been programming with Python/Django for 2 years.<p>So I would like to ask you if is it possible to work this way. If you hace some experiences it would be great to read them too.<p>Meanwhile I'm working(with Django) in a few web apps that I hope to finish soon(learning how to deploy).<p>Thank you for your time.
Mariano.
======
sidmitra
I suppose you mean as a freelancer/consulting etc and working remotely? How
much is your hourly rate? I'm not in the US, but ping me and we can figure out
if there's a synergy there.

~~~
mfalcon
Yeah, I mean that. I think u$s20/hour is fine. Thank you for your interest,
I'll contact you.

------
ndimopoulos
Hello Mariano,

Working from home or from a different country is the same thing. With the
Internet you can be working from anywhere and for anyone.

One of my colleagues is a programmer and he works from a different country.
With Skype, IM, SVN, and Google things become a lot easier and you don't even
feel that he is not physically here.

The major hurdle for you would be the language barrier (there is always one)
and the time difference. The former will get a lot easier as time passes by
and you get more confident. The latter might be a bonus for you, especially if
you are a few hours ahead of your colleagues. You can support systems earlier
(or later) and extend the working day by a few hours which will in effect help
the company with deadlines etc.

To answer your question, you can work for a US company. All you will have to
do is file a particular tax form or something like that (the company's
accountants will let you know about this) and it will be income for you in
your own country.

Best of luck!

~~~
mfalcon
I'm aware I've to improve my english skills. I've an FCE(First Certificate of
English) but I know that's not enough. My plan to improve is to write a blog
and continue talking to foreign people in argentinian hostels.

Thank you for your answer!. I'll begin to look for opportunities.

